# Kansas Deer Hunt



## habitatman (Aug 10, 2008)

Price is $2950
5 day hunts. Modern cabin amenities on my property. 
Stands are pre-scouted & pre-set. 
Bean and corn fields, travel routes, bedding area setups.
I'll be hunting as well.
2000+ acres owned and leased.
We are on 140"+ bucks every year.
We don't shoot anything smaller than 140". 
Muzzle loader is September 22-October 5th.
Rifle is December 3-14th
•Lodging (6 nights) 
•Hearty meals (5 days) 
•Tree stands 
•Field dressing and packing out game 
I am in the southeast corner of Kansas-Neosho county-Unit 11.
There are still leftover nonresident tags for this unit.
Great genetics, great habitat and abundant, nutritious food.
I have stands in key locations to give you the best opportunity for success. 
There are many Pope and Young and a few Boone and Crockett class deer. 
I'm looking for a few experienced, ethical hunters who will come back each year.
Deposit is 50% of cost of hunt to hold date. Balance due upon arrival. Deposits are non-refundable.
My name is Darren. Thanks for your interest. 
Serious inquiries only please.


----------



## granger (Aug 21, 2008)

*kansas*

where are you at in neosho county?  i have a cousin in chanute


----------



## kw5891 (Sep 1, 2008)

*kansas*



habitatman said:


> Price is $2950
> 5 day hunts. Modern cabin amenities on my property.
> Stands are pre-scouted & pre-set.
> Bean and corn fields, travel routes, bedding area setups.
> ...


hello is there any tags left ? whitetail


----------



## redtick (Sep 4, 2008)

*Kansas hunt*

Do you have contacts of people that have been on your hunts? If so who are they and their contact numbers.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 16, 2008)

what are bow dates and can we get an aerial?


----------

